

Raising cryptography’s standards - acalmon
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/cryptographic-schemes-security-guarantees-1030

======
skylarwar
_An encryption scheme might, that is, guarantee that an adversary can’t
extract an encoded Social Security number; but it might still allow the
adversary to extract the last four digits of the number. Similarly, it might
prevent an adversary from determining a subject’s age; but it might allow the
adversary to deduce that, say, the subject is between 30 and 40 years of age._

Very interesting!

